# RJ Kennels, NY



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello all.

Just curious as to whether anyone has done any business with them? Are they reputable, trustworthy, etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Most folks here would say that any "reputable" breeder would NOT be breeding loncoated dogs.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.rjkennels.net/
website

1. They are breeding German shepherds and Golden labs. This is probably more of a personal pet peeve on my part, so you can disregard it... I just think that the only case where a breeder is involved (breeding wise) with two breeds is when they are in the same group (German shepherd and Australian shepherd).

2. I might be looking in the wrong place, but I don't see any proof of OFA approved hips. Neither do I see any titled dogs. 

3. Ditto what Tracy said, I think I saw a long coat in their breeding stock, reputable breeders would not want to pass the long coat gene as that is a undesirable trait.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I surely do not want to bash another breeder. The fact that they have "coats" in their line is obvious from the photos on the site. It's also interesting to see the variety of types in their stock.

I didn't see anything too terribly objectionable in all of the puppy photographs. If you owned one of the "past puppies" and asked me to critique it, I would probably compliment you on the purchase of a nice companion GSD. Their dogs look healthy and well cared for.

I think you need a face to face evaluation; visit them if they are fairly close to you.

Are they reputable - ask them for names of people that now have their puppies.
Are they trustworthy - ask them for names of people that now have their puppies.

They should be happy to talk with you about ratings, health records, pedigrees, etc.

I have to say that I would not put too much stock in their web site. I have a feeling that they are their own webmaster because it really is not very informative.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are in NY I would take a look at http://www.haussimpkins.com. I got a pup from Steve and couldn't be happier great follow up and real concern for you and your pup.
Have talked to quite a few others and they all rave about Steve.
He is what a breeder is supposed to be.


----------



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies...I greatly appreciate it...I will take them all into consideration.


----------



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Larrydee33 - I checked out the website you mentioned to me and there really is a night and day difference.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

B_White
Two years ago I bought my pup from Steve. I had been out of the market for 10 years and was in shock with all the changes in the market.
Steve was the only breeder that took the time to educate me and lead me small step by small step so I had a better understanding of what was going on. He then gave me the pup I had always wanted.
I told him what I wanted and he gave me exactly what I wanted.
Believe me that is very rare in the GSD breeder world. How many times do we hear the breeder knows what is best for us. Not. We all know what were looking for we just need a breeder to work with us and educuate us so we can make a good decision.

Steve is also very into training which is really his main focus. He trains dogs for the police military and schools and the airlines besides that he has put a forum on his web site so we can get help if we need it.
After 2 years Steve still contacts me and asks me how Gunner is doing and to remeber he is there if I need anything.

I know he has a new litter if your interested I would contact him right away his pup's go real quick.
You can be assured you will get a quality pup and service you can only dream about.

Again I highly recommend Steve Simpkins.


----------



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds good...I will definitely be sending him an e-mail

again thank you for your help


----------



## dogs101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi I know this is an old post but thought it would be appropriate to address this. I am RJ Kennels in NY. We have been breeding for 17 years and although we cant satisfy everyone I can honestly say that most of the people who purchased dogs from us over the years have been very happy. Even have repeat buyers. As far as breeding Labs...yes we did 2 breeds for a while. Only have 1 breeding pair left now. Long coats are a fact of the German Shepherd breed. I have bred 2 "stock" coat dogs and produced "long" coats which are mostly "plush" coats anyhow with undercoats. We have not produced any true long coats. We are honest and up front. No smoke or mirrors here. If anyone wants more information then whats on our website then call. I dont put a lot on our website, we keep it simple. Most people dont know pedigrees anyways. And anyone thats interested in certain pedigrees would probally not be looking at us any how. They travel in a different ring if you know what I mean. We dont charge thousands of dollars for pups. We keep prices reasonable and within reach of families. Thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Welcome, thanks for posting, 

Hope you will stick around and contribute


----------

